# What happened to the News Bot?



## gyronut (Feb 7, 2009)

Since Oct 16th, no news ???


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I had noticed less pages of new posts but I did not twig as to why. Some of the articles were interesting and appropriate for the forum . Perhaps the weight loss ads could be dumped and news bot restored?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The weight loss stuff is spam. If you see it then please report it so the mods and admins can remove it and ban the spammer.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Who cares what happened to it. As long as it is gone and never comes back.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sunking said:


> Who cares what happened to it. As long as it is gone and never comes back.


I vote against the above......

Even if 9 of 10 news articles are lacking real value, the 10'th that is worth having it should make the news feed/bot stay. 

Do you have a other site to recommend for new things about EV's news or anti-EV rants? (both are fun to read)


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> I vote against the above......
> 
> Even if 9 of 10 news articles are lacking real value, the 10'th that is worth having it should make the news feed/bot stay.
> 
> Do you have a other site to recommend for new things about EV's news or anti-EV rants? (both are fun to read)



Go here and subscribe...or just read..
http://www.evworld.com/

Ivan


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

gyronut said:


> Since Oct 16th, no news ???


A straight answer to the original question would be appropriate !


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> I vote against the above......
> 
> Even if 9 of 10 news articles are lacking real value, the 10'th that is worth having it should make the news feed/bot stay.
> 
> Do you have a other site to recommend for new things about EV's news or anti-EV rants? (both are fun to read)


These are the two I tend to frequent:

http://green.autoblog.com/

http://insideevs.com/


----------

